# Some New Blood



## Rambo-Bright (Jun 5, 2013)

I am a wee bit excited about some of the new mice I got recently from a few breeders in Queensland. So far they have been doing well, and I am smitten with them <3
I've not got photos of all of them, just a couple.
Little Twitches (LTM) Esemais - chocolate reverse Siamese standard doe










Little Twitches (LTM) Meringue - PEW long coat doe










Little Twitches (LTM) Old Lace - bone standard doe










I was also going through some old photos recently and found a photo of some of my old hairless mice (by hairless I mean nu/nu, we don't have fuzzy or frizzy in Australia ), I miss these guys, they were super funky!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

they look to be nice healthy mice.


----------



## Catrin (Mar 18, 2014)

Gorgeous photos, the bone standard doe is especially beautiful!


----------

